
Juggle monkey, juggle – Apple Watch app - pleshis
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/juggle-monkey-juggle/id1071244509?mt=8
======
pleshis
Description This app will help you to improve your juggling skills. App is
running on your Apple Watch and will count how many times you throw juggling
ball into the air. It works like magic, but no, it is a technology!

In basic version you can juggle two balls in one hand. To unlock more juggling
styles, counting rounds and pace you have to buy extension.

After 3 seconds of no movement app will stop counting your sequence, cause you
probably stopped juggling or you dropped the ball. When you start to juggle
again counter will start from zero.

So, don't be lazy and let's learn something new.

Juggle monkey, juggle!

